# Eure Erfahrungen mit Cube Stereo Pro 2012?



## Foxi1988 (19. September 2012)

Servus!
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Cube Stereo Pro 2012 hole im Schlussverkauf, denk mal so 1600-1700 müsst ich es bekommen.
Suche ein Allmountainfully mit dem es Bergab und Bergauf gut geht.
Möchte so ziemlich alles fahren bis auf Bikepark, also Trails, Waldstrecken, Alpencross....

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Cube Stereo Pro 2012?
Was gibts positives und negatives zu berichten?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. September 2012)

keiner was zu sagen? 

Grüße Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Turbo-s (20. September 2012)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> keiner was zu sagen?
> 
> Grüße Matthias



Also prinzipiell könntest Du im STEREO Thread Dich etwas einlesen. 

Ansonsten für Deinen Einsatzzweck zu dem Preis ist das ein Super Bike, ich fahre das Rad, meine Mitfahrer fahren es auch in verschiedenen Ausführungen . später mehr


----------



## Foxi1988 (20. September 2012)

Ja der Thread ist so lang 

Aber ich werd mich mal einlesen!

Beste Grüße
Fox


----------



## Turbo-s (21. September 2012)

Ja mach das, haste ja jetzt schon vielleicht. 

Für Deinen Einsatzzweck ist es aus meiner Sicht gut geeignet, es gibt Leute die bemängeln das Fahrer mit im Verhältnis längeren Beinen zu ihrer Rahmengröße die Sattelstütze so weit asufahren müssten dass der Sattel zu weit nach steht und somit die Traktion beeinflusst. Ich kann das nicht feststellen. Und ich gehöre zu dieser Sorte mit 180cm und 85cm Beinlänge.

Wir fahren das Stereo in den Jahrgängen 2009 bis 2012 als Carbon und als Aluvarianten. Wir wiegen alle so um die 80 KG. Der Hinterbau wurde zum Teil als etwas unsensibel beschrieben, allerdings hängt das auch wiederum von den persönlichen Vorlieben und auch dem Fahrergewicht ab. Wir haben festgestellt das egal bei welchen Bike mit höheren Gewicht auch eine etwas diffizilere Dämpfereinstellung einhergeht weil (klar) mit mehr Druck gearbeiet werden muss.  Wie gesagt ich zum Beispiel fahre mein Stereo eher schon Tour/Race orientiert bei 75 Kg mit etwas mehr PSI (gleich Druck), der Kollege fährt sien HPA Stereo eher mit weniger Druck weil er mehr auf den spielerischen Komfort steht.

Ich kann nur abschlileßend sagen, dass man aus meiner persönlichen Sicht mit einem Stereo nichts falsch machen kann.


----------



## Foxi1988 (21. September 2012)

Okay danke für die Antwort!

Sind auch längere Touren wie ein Alpencross gut möglich mit dem Stereo?

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Turbo-s (21. September 2012)

Hi, 

unsere Wochend Touren gehen meist so in die 60km plus (Die Feierabendrunden so 25-30km) mit um die 1000 Höhenmeter. Das geht hervorragend. Je nach Stereo Modell kannst Du die Federgabel vorne sogar absenken, bei dem Stereo Modell das Du im Visier hast kannst Du die Revelation vom Lenker aus  blockieren und am linken Gabelholm von 150mm Federweg an Ansteigen auf 120mm runtergehen. Am Hebel drehen und dann einmal fest in die Kompression gehen und dann ist die Gabel tiefer. Sehr angenehm bei steilen Anstiegen. Wenn das nicht reicht mit dem PopLock Hebel die Gabel ganz blockieren, mache ich aber nur an Anstiegen wo ich weiß dass ich aus dem Sattel in den Wiegetritt gehe. 

Mehrtagestouren dürften auch kein Problem sein, wie sind bislang nur einmal übernachtet. Mit einen 11 Liter Rucksack auf dem Rücken. 

Wenn Du keine 130kg wiegst (ACHTUNG das ist keine Kritik, hatte selber mal fast soviel) dann funktioniert hinten auch das Pro Pedal am Dämpfer recht zuverlässig. bei 130 Kg wippt es halt mehr.

Ich persönlich habe das Stereo speziell als Touren Rad mit Federwegreserven gekauft. Ich hab sogar Bar Ends (Umgangssprachlich: Hörnchen) dran (ich weiß das mögen die Freerider nicht so) aber dafür ist meines auch entspannt zu fahren.

Manche fahren mit dem Stereo auch in den Bikepart, eineige haben heftige Kettenführungen dran und machen damit Drops und Tricks, Geht alles, aber ich habe es mir als Tourer aufgebaut mit Spaßpotential. 

Außerdem wenn Du das Pro nimmst kannst Du noch je nach Geldbeutel mit der Zeit noch ein wenig optimieren weil die BASIS einfach stimmt, beim Pro evtl mal andere Kurbelgarnitur und später vielleicht einen Carbon Lenker. 

Meins:






P.S. Ich habe noch ein Enduro mit einer Fox Talas, die wiegt mehr ist aber deswegen nicht besser.


----------



## Foxi1988 (21. September 2012)

Okay danke, langsam sind meine letzten Zweifel weg, die jedoch nicht groß waren 
Keine Sorge, wiege nur 75 kg 

Dann muss ich nur noch auf ein gutes Angebot von meinem Händler warten.

Beste Grüße
Matthias Fuchs


----------



## Turbo-s (24. September 2012)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, wiege nur 75 kg



Ja das liegt bei mir auch an, deswegen fahre ich eben auch alles in extraleicht. Gebrochen ist noch nichts.


----------

